# applying flea drops to thick coat.



## DMalone (May 10, 2007)

My beloved friend is a Chow / Lab mix and she has the chow coat with the under coat that I feel like I can brush twenty-four seven and never get it out, but I am pretty sure that some is supposed to remain.  

Are there any tips for applying flea drops, such as Frontline plus to a dog with a thicker coat. Even after we had her trimed for summer; she still had a pretty course coat, that was difficult for me to apply the drops properly (i.e. on the skin and not in the hair). Being able to do this without me butchering her coat would be nice, but I don't know if that is possible.

She is around 67 pounds, as of last weigh in at the vet.

Thanks for your time.
New member.

Don and my best friend Angel


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Any topical flea treatment directs you to pull the hair back and apply directly on the skin.

It's funny enough, but my short haired dog, is actually harder to get the treatment on than my long haired dog!

The easiest way to explain it is, to pat your dog backwards slowly. Once you have the hair pushed backwards, you can see the skin. Apply about a two inch long section, than move onto another all the way down their back.

And as for the undercoat, yes, that's supposed to be there.


----------



## DMalone (May 10, 2007)

I just have a little trouble getting through her undercoat because her coat is so thick. I have trouble applying even after a trip to the groomer. Must just be me, and her nature to not stand still. I always seem to get more on her hair and coat than I do directly on the skin.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Poodles with thick, coarse hair, so I know what you're talking about! What works for me is to use a steel comb to make a part in the hair, then a slicker brusk to brush away from the part, both above the part, and below it. Holding the hair in place with my thumb and finger, I'm able to see the skin. I apply the Advantage gradually, allowing it to "sink in," so it doesn't saturate the hair instead of going into the skin.


----------



## DMalone (May 10, 2007)

I'll try that. thanks.

Don


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

You would part the hair between her shoulder blades and put the Frontline Topspot applicator to the skin in that area; with Frontline, you only put it in one spot, so with long haired breeds, this is a 'blessing'!!!


----------



## DMalone (May 10, 2007)

Even after separating her coat hair, I still have a hard time getting to the skin.
The last time I think I did more, along the lines of what I was supposed to do. I used a rake to remove as much of the undercoat as I could and still did not get the complete dose on her skin. 

It just frustrates me that I am not giving her the best treatment that I should be able to. Thanks for the replies.

Don.


----------



## DogDaze (Sep 23, 2007)

I've just started using the apply-on-dog type of treatment...

I was under the impression the you were only supposed to put it in *ONE *place, not all down the dogs back. Supposed to be placed between the shoulder blades in about a 1-2" in diameter section. I did it last month & it worked great.... 

Why would you put it down the entire back? Am I missing something?

I'm using this for my Ekie/lab/retreiver mix ..... my other dog takes the pill.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

I used frontline plus and now regular frontline. I always put it in one area but some say to put in a few areas. Does anyone know the best way to apply?
Also, has there been any studies on the long term effects of the chemicals used? I always wondered if it is really safe.


----------



## DogDaze (Sep 23, 2007)

The smaller dogs are usually the ones sensitive to chemicals, from what I've read and from everyone I've spoken with. I should know, my first miniature dachshund had seizures after I used the flea drops - this was back in 2000 - the one by Novartis. I won't use them ever on a small dog, but a bigger dog should be ok. If your dog will have a reaction, you will know within a an hour or maybe a few hours. I don't know about long term build up in their systems, though. I'm sure one of the veterinary colleges has done a study by now, though - you'd have to check around.


----------

